# Bending Diecast



## Old feller (Mar 30, 2012)

Long story short:
The diecast chassis of a 650 New Haven Coach has enough of a sway from one end to the other that I can't put chassis pins in.
Never had to straighten a diecast anything, am thinking it may break like my pop metal toys of long ago.
Gentle pressure?
Hair dryer heat and gentle pressure?
Propane torch and gentle pressure?
Oven ? temp and gentle pressure?
Cutting torch and gentle pressure?
Don't bother find another chassis?
I anxiously await the sage's answer.
Thanks


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I use the propane torch and slow bend method. I've fixed many cabs doing it this way with no damage. Slowly heat and slowly bend.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

I straightened a bad bent cab roof a couple weeks ago. One corner bent near 90*. I cut the intended bow of roof in a block of wood. Had to put a strip from tin can to keep the bad bent corner from gouging into the block. Clamped till tight with some pressure. Tightened a little bit everyday for about 10 days. Came out pretty good. I need to cut another mold block to finish but it's so close you won't see it unless is pointed out.
I did this without heat. But heat would be better. Mainly light pressure over several days adjusted daily.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

be careful with the heat. That thing will turn to liquid in a heart beat.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use a hot air tool that I can set the temperature of the air, that removes the issue of getting stuff too hot.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Cole, that corner came out pretty good. Good job.
Don't drop it again.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Mopac, didn't drop it the first time. bought it that way cheap. Lionel Legacy for $100. and change.   Yes, I was happy with the outcome. Didn't know if I could get it back that far without breaking. Turned out didn't even crack the paint.


----------



## Old feller (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow, thanks for all the responses gentlemen!
Cole226 nice work! I will add patience to the heat and gentle pressure plan.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I have used my acetylene torch set on VERY low heat and gentle vise pressure. I learned that torch technique repairing car radiators which have 2-3 thousands thin copper fins and equally thin brass tanks back when those kinds of radiators were in vehicles instead of today's aluminum and plastic types. Maybe a good quality heat gun would work with slow vise pressure. I have a commercial grade heat gun that has different temp setting similar to what GRJ mentioned but never tried it on those frames. 
Cole226, that is a good job of bending that roof. Looks good and didn't even crack the paint. 

Kenny


----------

